# special red altima's



## 1994redaltimase (Sep 6, 2005)

so im new to this forum and im sure i'll get alot of useful information from here...
now...earlier today i was told that in 1994 nissan made only a limited amount of true red altima se's. is this true? because if so...im a proud owner of a special edition car...if not then i was messed around with...so if you guys can help me solve this myth...thanks!


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Haven't seen too many true red Altimas but I don't know if that means they are rare.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i've never seen a stock true red altima. they made a blackcherry for a while.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

huh to be honest ive never seen a red altima. wow that never occured(spelling) to me.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

I've seen plenty around but not like the ones I see every day. I thought that it was only the 1997 special edition. I have a 95 and at the time that color wasnt in the category. If you go look on like yahoo autos or something and put 97 then you'll maybe see one. But Theres plenty. Someone here at my job has one and theres a red 98 also and its clean as hell. An old lady drives it and im saying to myself maan I'd abuse that car lol she doesnt need that.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Kencapel said:


> I've seen plenty around but not like the ones I see every day. I thought that it was only the 1997 special edition. I have a 95 and at the time that color wasnt in the category. If you go look on like yahoo autos or something and put 97 then you'll maybe see one. But Theres plenty. Someone here at my job has one and theres a red 98 also and its clean as hell. An old lady drives it and im saying to myself maan I'd abuse that car lol she doesnt need that.



Well, I have one. Mine is a '94 SE and the stock color is Ultra Red (AJ4).


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

jserrano said:


> Well, I have one. Mine is a '94 SE and the stock color is Ultra Red (AJ4).


Is that stock red? If it is I have definitely never seen a red Alty


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

tm_94altima said:


> Is that stock red? If it is I have definitely never seen a red Alty


Well, I bought mine as a one-year used car from the dealership. That is the color that came with it. I'm not sure if they repainted it prior to selling. The tone seems to change to an orangie color when it is freshly waxed and sits in the sun. Otherwise, it is more candy red it color when it is dirty and weathered up.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

that looks good man. ive never seen 1 other than that. :thumbup:


----------



## 1994redaltimase (Sep 6, 2005)

i dont know how to insert pictures on here, but i have a couple of my altima, stock...and its that same red as the picture above...cuz if it's really a "special edition" SE then im gonna keep it, and fix what all is wrong with it...cuz thats awesome to have a "SE" SE...


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

I dont believe some of you have never seen the red altima. I guess they only have em in certain states but that shouldnt be the case. They made a red maxima also and a red SE 98 sentra. They basically made a red for every car. I have a 96 maxima and altima and I'd love to have either red one cuz its something besides the color of em thats so different looking and unique.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

heres a red one that i was saying the old lady had at my job...she keeps it clean and has never been dirty. the nice altima alloys and black leather inside but its a 98


----------



## 3Nissmo's (Sep 9, 2005)

I seen only 2 true red altys in person and they wer both special editions


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

3Nissmo's said:


> I seen only 2 true red altys in person and they wer both special editions


I also seen only two red Altimas and they were both SE. One was while driving along the road and another was parked outside next to my driveway. I should had taken a picture since the odds of having two parked alongside on the road is very rare indeed.


----------

